# 1g AquaScene/AquaView Trial Begins



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

Wanting to start with low-light plants, I foolishly bought some Crypts -- Lutea and Ciliata. Gadzooks they're HUGE in a 1g! The LFSs I went to today did not have a great selection, so maybe later I can get some smaller stuff from another LFS. This is fine for now though, mainly to determine if 4w of PC/CF is enough for 1g. There is also a mystery plant in the back that the LFS guy said would do "fine" in low light. Hmm well time will tell I guess.

I actually have the tank turned around backwards. It drove me nuts looking around the two 90 degree panes of the "front". Eventually I'd like to get a glass shop to cut some mirrors for those two sides. It would increase the lighting and perceived size of this little guy. I also noticed that this tank, sold as an AquaView Plus at Wal-Mart, is also Top Fin's AquaScene 1 at PetSmart.

Substrate is 1/4" of laterite and 1" of gravel. No heater -- temp goes to 66ish at night to 73ish with the light on during a 12h photoperiod. Circulation is provided by an airstone. I thought about skipping the airstone but due to the hood fitting so tightly I was worried about gas exchange. The tank came with it, so I figured I might as well use it. It had the special "Extra Noise" edition airpump though, so I built a muffler out of a film canister and hid it under the reef tank stand. The UGF got tossed.

The 3 White Cloud Mountain Minnows survived the trip home and a quick acclimation. I'll be testing ammonia almost daily and doing water changes as necessary for a while since there is no filtration. I scrapped the distilled + tap water idea. The water was really soft and had almost no buffering. Since the LFS keeps their White Clouds in straight tap, figured I might as well, too.

...and that's about it. Hope this works in the long term!


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

LOL, nice tanks. Do you go to reefcentral.com often? If so, my screename there is Gramma Royale, obviously one of my favorit reef fishes  .


----------



## Zurp (Sep 27, 2003)

What, did I hear them say something? Yes... 

The fish and plants demand a 2.5 gallon tank! Otherwise they will go on strike! They also want full medical and dental... Opps, eye care, not dental... 

IIIIII ssssspppppeeeeeeeaaaaaaakkkkkkk mmmmmiiiinnnnnnnnnoooowwwwww!


----------



## Zurp (Sep 27, 2003)

Are you hitting on her... I was typing here first!


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

I browse reefcentral.com once in a while, and search it a lot when I have questions. I like it ok. I spend most of my time on nano-reef.com though, as there seems to be a smaller, more closely knit group there.

Originally I got a RG just because I didn't want a clownfish -- all the reef neophytes would make references to 'Finding Nemo' when they saw my tank, which would drive me nuts. I'm glad I did go with a RG though, they have a really cool personality.


----------



## Zurp (Sep 27, 2003)

Yes, but are you single?


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

Zurp said:


> The fish and plants demand a 2.5 gallon tank!


lol. In my defense, you guys said it would be ok:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4017

Are you telling me the people on these forums have different opinions? That _never_ happens on other boards! :wink: 



Zurp said:


> Are you hitting on her... I was typing here first!


Heh. You know, my avatar just might not be a picture of _me_... you probably wouldn't like me in person, anyway.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

To really find out if that is enough light for the tank you should eliminate all outside light sources. Ambient light could easily be doubling the light in your tank.

And I admire your avatar. And if it's you good. But I know enough not to get involved with red headed women. What general area of Idaho are you in? I was born in Boise and lived all over southern Idaho.


----------



## Zurp (Sep 27, 2003)

LOL, I was judging you solely on your fish, and the subtle plug for this forum, in this forum... (Your monitor image with PlantedTank.net on it)

I didn't even notice you modest avitar!

Have you seen my pet list, I see inner beauty!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Erm, I would get thank tank off the VCR or whatever its standing on...

Everytime you lift the hood, chances are condensation water may fall on it...


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

LOL my spouse had similiar reservations. I have 12mil clear vinyl on top of and overhanging all 4 sides of the VCR which should protect it from wayward H2O.


----------



## Zurp (Sep 27, 2003)

I smell disaster.

Try making an inner lip, so the splattered water falls back into the tank. That design of tank might have only been planned for betas.

Cut a rim from a milk jug, or just build up a layer of fish-tank caulking to form a lip. Don't forget to leave a slot for the air pump hose. You can also reduce splatter by making a splatter guard that sits just above the surface. Like a super porous sponge, which can easily be cut and glued, but not as effective.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Easier, take it *off* the VCR...


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

Zurp, I think the AquaScene is already built like that, with a rim on the tank that the top nestles inside of snugly. At least, no spills from condensation or even sloshing so far, and a lot of droplets do collect on the underside of the top (splatter from popping air bubbles).

Pretty illustration BTW, what program did you use?


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

erm does your airpump include a control option? Decreasing the rate will help to stop the popping poppers.Alternate way is a valve.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

You must hate that vcr eh?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

It's just that I used to be quite into electronics and can appreciate the effects of condensation and moisture etc...


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Nordic said:


> It's just that I used to be quite into electronics and can appreciate the effects of condensation and moisture etc...


And all this time I was worried about the excessive heat given off by the VCR to that little tank.... :shock: 


Jason


----------



## Zurp (Sep 27, 2003)

I proudly use, "Paint Shop Pro 5", for all my quick illustrations. It is fast and has just enough features to keep me happy. Later versions of this software are slower to use and start-up. They made functions more complex to add better functionality but sacrificed speed to do this. (Just like most complex art programs.) To do something as simple as I did in minutes, other art programs would take you hours, sifting through tons of options and settings, just to get the most simple images.

I am sure you can find the old version on some download sites. It is a fully functioning trial version that never disables and has no "LOCKED" features. In other words, when you actually buy this, nothing will change except for the "REMINDER" pop-up when the program starts, and there will also be no additional artwork with the free version. This also comes with Animation shop, so you can make animated GIF's from your drawings.

http://latis.ex.ac.uk/softwaredownloads.htm


----------



## tylernt (Dec 23, 2003)

Well, the plants seem to be hanging on. The Mystery Plant looks a little greener than when I bought it. Still a lot of dead matter as you can see but it's an improvement I tell ya! The Crypts appear the same, no growth, no loss. But then, I don't know how much crypts are supposed to grow in a tank with low light and no CO2 or ferts. Recently some of the tips started curling a bit, don't know what that means? Also, ignore the yellow looking leaves in the pic. They are not yellow in real life, I think it was camera flash glare.

Ammonia has been 0 all along. I think. Day 2 and Day 3 the test looked like there might be traces, but I wasn't sure, so I didn't do any water changes. After Day 4 it's been unquestionably zero. 

I lost one fish. I mean, I really lost him. I don't know where he is. He disappeared one day. His dried body is not anywhere near the tank and he's not in it. If you've seen the AquaScene/View up close you know there's only one hole he could have jumped through and it's pretty small at that. Puzzling. The other fish are fine and eat well.

I purchased a normal size light socket and a normal base 7w CF made by LOA. I will upgrade eventually but I want to see what 4w will do for a month or 2. I'll keep you posted.

Thanks for reading.


----------

